# Bobs Premium Quality King Sized Beverages Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 16, 2018)

Yesterday while searching along a steep embankment between a road and a creek I came upon this beauty from 1957. It was laying right on top of some rocks in a dry stream bed that fills up with water when it storms. Almost as if someone laid it there recently. There was no debris covering it at all. I can't understand how it did not get broken into pieces by being banged against rocks in moving water, or at least chipped and scratched beyond recognition. Has anyone heard of this brand of soda? Also what is the glass maker L-C on the bottom?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2018)

That's a cool nice looking bottle. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2018)

liberty glass co. 1934 to 1967.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 17, 2018)

For a 1950s bottle, I think its super cool. I love the Bob's, the color and it has a unique shape. Congrats.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks to all three of you for the help and comments. I'll have to look into the Liberty Glass Company more.


----------

